# BEWARE: Pax under 18 not allowed



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

It is very clear in the rider terms and conditions, that one pax has to be 18.

*"USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity."

I think that says it all, straight from Legal: https://www.uber.com/legal/usa/terms

RICHARD CRANIUM


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

? 

That's great for users. It doesn't say anything about drivers. How are you supposed to know if the passenger is 18 or not?


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> ?
> 
> That's great for users. It doesn't say anything about drivers. How are you supposed to know if the passenger is 18 or not?


I agree. However I had one who's voice hadn't changed and he LOOKED like a kid. But I agree it is a sticky situation.


----------



## simcity (Jul 14, 2014)

Ask for ID


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

You have no authority to ask for ID, and moreover, no obligation to do so.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> You have no authority to ask for ID, and moreover, no obligation to do so.


Although I like the idea, thinking about it you are right about the authority and no obligation. 
I would just revert back my policy of, It's my car and I am not comfortable with the situation, so no ride....end of story 

RICHARD CRANIUM


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> You have no authority to ask for ID, and moreover, no obligation to do so.


No authority? It is your car you have every right to screen each and every passenger to verify they are the end user.


----------



## UberButterfly (Jul 14, 2015)

Driving for a month and only had one passenger that looked like they were under 18 but I just gave them the ride , didn't realize we had to ask them their age.


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

Where in our training did they cover this??? Oh, wait...


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Although I like the idea, thinking about it you are right about the authority and no obligation.
> I would just revert back my policy of, It's my car and I am not comfortable with the situation, so no ride....end of story
> 
> RICHARD CRANIUM


I do agree 100% with that statement, I had a situation like that two months ago.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> You have no authority to ask for ID, and moreover, no obligation to do so.


How is that different from checking ID for any other transaction? Especially considering the fraud in recent months.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> How is that different from checking ID for any other transaction? Especially considering the fraud in recent months.


Doesn't it say somewhere in the rider info that you "may be asked to provide ID"? Could swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> You have no authority to ask for ID, and moreover, no obligation to do so.


*Again...*

*USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. *In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.*


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I make it simple.

If it looks 18 then i drive PAX.
If it looks 14, then i call parents and tell them to read the fine print.

Another hint; you picking up pax from middle school or grade school vs high school.

Ive picked up plenty of 16-17 year olds from metro or BF/GF house.

Me; Hey my name is ___ How are you today? What HS do you go to?
PAX: I go to ___ middle school.
Me; GTFO.... in a nice way.. call parents.

If you contact Uber even if you report a 9 year old PAX. They will send you same BS letter; If you are not comfortable transporting PAX, then you dont have to...blah blah blah.

The only reason i dont Uber kids, is because i dont have a dash cam. At the end of the day; money is money. 
Get a dash cam to protect your self. You dont want to be part of Michael Jackson law suit statistic.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)




----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

/\/\

In my experience, Uber doesn't care, they told me if i feel uncomfortable, then i dont have to transport kids. At the end of the day, Uber will gladly take 20% from me.

Uber policy worth less then recycled paper they write their cookie cut emails on.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Shakey Jake said:


> View attachment 9901
> 
> 
> View attachment 9899


Hole E. Crap !!!!

They actually state that it is your responsibility to make sure the riders follow their codes of conduct!!! OMG! That is hilarious, it really jump starts my day with a blast of humor! 
Now, saying that you have the right to do so is one thing, saying it is your responsibility, considering how they deactivate first and ask questions later, is another!

(And you must achieve this, unarmed!!! )


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> They actually state that it is your responsibility to make sure the riders follow their codes of conduct!!!


I believe the statement "It is your responsibility..." - which was copy/pasted from Uber's Code of Conduct: SAFETY: Following the Rules - is meant to hold the rider (as in the paying account holder) responsible for keeping his or her fellow passengers in line.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Shakey Jake said:


> View attachment 9901
> 
> 
> View attachment 9899


That refers to the Code Of Conduct, not Uber's agreement with Users, for which we are not in any position, nor do we have any duty, to enforce.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Doesn't it say somewhere in the rider info that you "may be asked to provide ID"? Could swear I read that somewhere.


But nowhere in the Partner Agreement (that I can find) is there a requirement of the Driver to verify the identity OR age of a passenger. And the only _instruction_ I've seen says for the Driver to ASK the passengers FIRST name (which is the only detail Uber provides to us, and can be changed at anytime by the User in the User App and may even be a nickname) and confirm it is the same as on the Driver App.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 28, 2015)

This has been taken out of context. This is for riders. I.e. Account holders. If the account holder accompanies someone under 18 than they can ride. Those under 18 may not use the services provided by the Uber APP. Services here are rendered by the app not the driver.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Wish I read this yesterday. First week driving and I lost my 5 star rating to teenagers taking a $5 suburban ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> Wish I read this yesterday. First week driving and I lost my 5 star rating to teenagers taking a $5 suburban ride.


A. Unless they showed you themselves rating you, you don't know it was them.

B. You were never going to keep 5 * anyway.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I live and work near a boarding school. The school encourages kids to use Uber when traveling to and from campus. Those kids are some of my all-time favorite paxs. They're pleasant, courteous, respectful, and their parents have taught them the art of tipping.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I live and work near a boarding school. The school encourages kids to use Uber when traveling to and from campus. Those kids are some of my all-time favorite paxs. They're pleasant, courteous, respectful, and their parents have taught them the art of tipping.


I just started driving and live near an elite suburban prep school that could be a good revenue source for me. I know from my pizza delivery they tip good. Knowing they a violating Uber's terms would you deny them or look the other way (plenty of HS seniors are 18).


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Calm down, everyone. You don't have to ensure that your rider is 18 or older, that's not your job, Uber won't get on your case for it. If you suspect/know that a rider is under 18, email support and management will get in touch with the account owner. If they confirm the owner is under 18, the account is banned. Not that it does much good, they can sign up, but they can't use the same mobile number as what's on the banned account. We're strict about that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> I just started driving and live near an elite suburban prep school that could be a good revenue source for me. I know from my pizza delivery they tip good. Knowing they a violating Uber's terms would you deny them or look the other way (plenty of HS seniors are 18).


Just be sure you have a dual-channel dashcam installed and you'll be good to go. It's perfectly safe.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pizza guy said:


> I just started driving and live near an elite suburban prep school that could be a good revenue source for me. I know from my pizza delivery they tip good. Knowing they a violating Uber's terms would you deny them or look the other way (plenty of HS seniors are 18).


Just an FYI I deliver pizza and uber in the exact same area (expensive area). 95% of pizza deliveries tip average of $4-5. 96% of Uber riders DON'T tip. I have carried the same people that I've delivered pizza to and they tip for pizza but not uber. So don't hold your breath.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just an FYI I deliver pizza and uber in the exact same area (expensive area). 95% of pizza deliveries tip average of $4-5. 96% of Uber riders DON'T tip. I have carried the same people that I've delivered pizza to and they tip for pizza but not uber. So don't hold your breath.


And this is a direct result of throwing the drivers under the bus by telling paxs that tip is included. Why is that brand of sun-dried horseshit allowed to go unabated?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Calm down, everyone. You don't have to ensure that your rider is 18 or older, that's not your job, Uber won't get on your case for it. If you suspect/know that a rider is under 18, email support and management will get in touch with the account owner. If they confirm the owner is under 18, the account is banned. Not that it does much good, they can sign up, but they can't use the same mobile number as what's on the banned account. We're strict about that.


But to be perfectly pragmatic about this, if parents are giving their kids access to U/L service, then there's no valid reason for us drivers not to transport minors, especially if drivers have dual channel webcams installed in their cars.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

***This has been taken out of context. This is for riders. I.e. Account holders.***

this is a classic corporate get-out-of-lawsuit card. Pax (parent or 17 y.o.) requests a ride, Uber/Lyft gets smashed by a DUI driver, pax can't sue Uber so the argument goes since pax violated TOS. Theoretically pax can sue Uber driver, obviously pax would sue DUI driver (which is pointless cuz DUI car probably has few assets).

but regardless, Uber would be sued and everything would have to fought in court. And as a driver, you're probably on your own, cuz I'd imagine in the driver TOS, there's a clause saying that drivers are responsible for their own legal fees. (don't know for sure, cuz i'm too lazy and fatalistic to read the partner TOS).


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

The Pax policy is clear as day. Except they should include "BY USING THIS SOFTWARE YOU AGREE TO THE FOLLOWING:" 

As far as the driver/partner policy Uber has to tred carefully with the wording of and with what they can and cannot enforce. This is because technically we are considered contractors., not direct employees.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I am sure some parents send there kids to concerts on Uber, I wonder if Lyft has same policy


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

leroy jenkins said:


> ***This has been taken out of context. This is for riders. I.e. Account holders.***
> 
> this is a classic corporate get-out-of-lawsuit card. Pax (parent or 17 y.o.) requests a ride, Uber/Lyft gets smashed by a DUI driver, pax can't sue Uber so the argument goes since pax violated TOS. Theoretically pax can sue Uber driver, obviously pax would sue DUI driver (which is pointless cuz DUI car probably has few assets).
> 
> but regardless, Uber would be sued and everything would have to fought in court. And as a driver, you're probably on your own, cuz I'd imagine in the driver TOS, there's a clause saying that drivers are responsible for their own legal fees. (don't know for sure, cuz i'm too lazy and fatalistic to read the partner TOS).


This is a prime example of why any Uber/Lyft driver who heads out to the streets without first procuring a commercial livery policy is putting him/herself at tremendous risk, regardless of age of pax in car. I would never even pick up my car keys without first having the proper insurance because the "insurance" provided by Uber does nothing to protect the driver or his/her automobile.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Sherif Elkattawy said:


> No authority? It is your car you have every right to screen each and every passenger to verify they are the end user.


You can Get bad rating


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> But nowhere in the Partner Agreement (that I can find) is there a requirement of the Driver to verify the identity OR age of a passenger. And the only _instruction_ I've seen says for the Driver to ASK the passengers FIRST name (which is the only detail Uber provides to us, and can be changed at anytime by the User in the User App and may even be a nickname) and confirm it is the same as on the Driver App.


I seen names like A, DJ, M, and sometimes email instead of name, and each college kid has at least 4 accounts to take advantage of free coupons


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

alln said:


> I seen names like A, DJ, M, and sometimes email instead of name, and each college kid has at least 4 accounts to take advantage of free coupons


Hey, riders game the system to their advantage just like us drivers do. Can ya blame 'em?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I will provide a ride if they get a parent on the phone and approve


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I am sure some parents send there kids to concerts on Uber, I wonder if Lyft has same policy


During the school year, I take one call at 7:06am every weekday. It's a young lass (sophomore last year) who uses her Dad's Uber account to get a ride to school. She's a delightful youngster and she always has a couple bucks for me at the end of the 14-minute ride. And almost every time I get a thank you message from her dad right after I end the ride. Then I head off to my office. It's a great system and the Uber policy has no bearing on my fulfilling this service for her and her pop. Rules and regs are fine, but they have to have a solid basis before I'm interested in following them. That's just the pragmatist in me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

alln said:


> I seen names like A, DJ, M, and sometimes email instead of name, and each college kid has at least 4 accounts to take advantage of free coupons


Uber's investors see each one of those accounts as a unique customer, which makes Uber's valuation go up, so Uber is making "money" by letting those kids take advantage of getting free rides.

Of course it's "pump and dump" money, and not money making in the traditional business sense... but in Travis Kalanick's mind, what's the difference?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I picked up a person at the given address, he gave me his mom's name - it matched the name on the account I was picking up.

I'm somehow supposed to know the difference between a "certified" Uber account holder and their children? I'm not interested in examining the bona-fides of every passenger, as long as the name matches and I'm at the right address, I'm giving the kid a ride and spending my Uber money.

If I'm asked to pick up Bruce Jenner can I give Caitlin a ride?


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

alln said:


> You can Get bad rating


I would immediately contact Uber in that case and let them know the situation.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uhhh i've definitely driven high school kids. Oops.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> You don't have to ensure that your rider is 18 or older, that's not your job, Uber won't get on your case for it.


Did you all read this? It's not your job. And you have no more responsibility or liability if passengers are 17 years old or 100. You aren't paid to. You just have to drive them to their destination. You can also report suspected misuse of the account, but you really aren't in any position to really question it. Are you?


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a passenger tonight who needed a ride home from a friend's. As we approached the destination, I noticed that she lived near a major university, so I asked her if she was in college. She told me she was "about to become" a junior in HS (16 years old, tops!), and just as the ride was coming to an end, too. I suddenly felt a bit awkward...

I dropped her off and high-tailed it outta there. Dude, I'm 50; last thing I need is legal issues of this nature!


----------

